
The real 10 algorithms that dominate our world - dorfsmay
https://medium.com/@_marcos_otero/the-real-10-algorithms-that-dominahttps://medium.com/@_marcos_otero/the-real-10-algorithms-that-dominate-our-world-e95fa9f16c04te-our-world-e95fa9f16c04
======
AstroJetson
The link is wrong, should be

[https://medium.com/@_marcos_otero/the-real-10-algorithms-
tha...](https://medium.com/@_marcos_otero/the-real-10-algorithms-that-
dominate-our-world-e95fa9f16c04#.7dw3h8h9d)

Article is also from May 2014, so not sure it's "news"

